# OMG Celebes Giants Centipedes!!!!



## bistrobob85 (Feb 26, 2008)

GUYS, LOOK AT THIS!!!! That's what i'll be ordering a large group of this spring, MOUAHAHAHAHAHA!!!! 

That is DEFENETLY one of the most beautiful centipede specie that i have ever seen!!!! Does anybody have any nice ID keys on South-East asian species?!?!







It looks like a mix between Sc.Hardwickei and Sc.s.Tiger Legs, i LOVE it!!!!

 phil.


----------



## RottweilExpress (Feb 26, 2008)

You....lucky....#¤%#¤% dog. If those became available on this side of the sea...I'd get me a bunch.


----------



## bluefrogtat2 (Feb 26, 2008)

*wow*

super nice.want some of those in the states.real nice
andy
congrats on find


----------



## Steven (Feb 26, 2008)

Phil,
simply AWSOME !!!!
:drool: :drool: :drool: :drool: :drool: :drool:


love it !



PS:
yet another Sc.subspinipes island colorvariant perhaps ?
and i have K.W.Verhoeff. 1937, Chilopoden aus Malacca, which comes pretty close to Sulawesi/Celebes i guess, only not digital, original paperback.


----------



## bistrobob85 (Feb 26, 2008)

Hehe, i just hope nobody's going to think i painted them . 

 phil.


----------



## Steven (Feb 26, 2008)

bistrobob85 said:


> Hehe, i just hope nobody's going to think i painted them .


   



now that you mentioned it,...
there seems something fishy about those bandings :razz:


----------



## cacoseraph (Feb 26, 2008)

bistrobob85 said:


> Hehe, i just hope nobody's going to think i painted them .
> 
> phil.


one of the best sideways compliments ever


----------



## bistrobob85 (Feb 26, 2008)

Steven said:


> now that you mentioned it,...
> there seems something fishy about those bandings :razz:


Hehe, yeah, i didnt have enough paint to finish half of each tergite . 

With the name of the island  known as both Celebes and Sulawesi, i was thinking about giving the specie an easier nickname, a bit like the Tiger Legs or the Halloween centipedes which are fun common names. I was thinking about Fireball centipedes or just Celebes Giant Tiger Centipedes... what do you guys think? 

I can't wait to have them in front of me to see if they are actually Sc.subspinipes, and if they are a colorform of either Dehaani or Subspinipes . This is so exciting!!!! 

 phil.


----------



## redknee_freak (Feb 26, 2008)

that is one outstanding looking pede
great bright colors the bands are extremely visible 

you're a lucky guy

I ust gotten my first pede and hooked , looking forward on getting more in the near future


----------



## redknee_freak (Feb 26, 2008)

that is one outstanding looking pede
great bright colors the bands are extremely visible 

you're a lucky guy

I ust gotten my first pede and hooked , looking forward on getting more in the near future


----------



## Androctonus_bic (Feb 26, 2008)

I think S.s.s ( I think I can see at last 4 spicules in their terminal legs) but you will tell us.

It is a extremly nice centipede!:clap:  Untill the day of today I'm continuing surprised by the incredible colorforms of the same pede sp. Every 2-3 months apeears something here that makes me fall in love (even more) of this animals. For me is a lucky(somethimes no), that this animals are so undiscover for the inverts pet hobby. Allways you have surprises here! 

Cheers
Carles 

P.D I can't believe that you didn't paint it.:liar:  Steven did it one time an nobody here believe him...


----------



## ahas (Feb 26, 2008)

Wowowee!!  :drool:  I hope you breed them so I can buy from you.  Cool looking centipede man.   

Fred


----------



## TheForSaken (Feb 26, 2008)

Beautifull pede indeed Phil.
Be sure to add me to your "want to Buy" list when they arrive.:worship:


----------



## szappan (Feb 26, 2008)

wow... just wow... :worship:   and BIG congrats!  :clap:


----------



## Galapoheros (Feb 27, 2008)

Son of a diddly!  That's a pretty cool looking pede!  Looking forward to seeing more pics when you get them in


----------



## bistrobob85 (Feb 27, 2008)

Galapoheros said:


> Son of a diddly!  That's a pretty cool looking pede!  Looking forward to seeing more pics when you get them in


Here's another one . Those will be such crazy display centipedes...







 phil.


----------



## bistrobob85 (Feb 27, 2008)

Oups, sorry, double post... Wow did i have a hard time posting that last one... Glad the forum is back up so i could fix it . 

 phil.


----------

